# audible issue on Fire



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Betsy was with me when this surfaced . . . . it's resolved, so I thought I'd share.

The issue is that, for whatever reason, my kindle did not act like it had a clue about audible books.  When I tapped the menu item nothing happened.  Even when I want to the shop and tried to shop audiobooks, nothing happened.  We tried MayDay in the coffee shop but it was too loud to hear so we gave up on that, tried a bunch of other stuff, and then I did MayDay again when I got home. 

Brian was very helpful.  He completely understood what I was talking about. . . I told him what we had tried. . . he tried them again with the same result, and agreed it was not working right!  He suggested I do a restart but said that, in that case, MayDay would cut off, so he asked for a phone number to call.  Then we disconnected.  I did the restart and he called on the phone to check whether it worked.

Well, the restart didn't fix the issue, so the next thing to try was a factory reset.  I suggested that before going with the nuclear option, as it were, would it make sense to de-register it and then re-register it and see if that sorted things.  He agreed that this was a good option.  So he did that from his end.  After it was re-registered it took a couple of syncs to come all the way back to itself but then the audiobooks worked.  And the two freebies I have appeared.

So -- deregistering was definitely better than factory reset as it didn't remove any of my installed apps or books. It also apparently kept all my saved wifi networks, as well as registration on FaceBook and tapatalk, etc.  I did have to re-enter my email accounts, which was a pain, but once I remembered the passwords it was not a problem.   Oh, it also lost my bookmarks, but there weren't that many so they won't be a problem to re-do.  Definitely better than a full factory reset, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was definitely a puzzlement.  When Ann would tap on the Audiobooks tab, it would act like she hadn't tapped at all.  And when she tappedd on the Shop tab, and then Audiobooks, it would go to the Fire Accessories page on Amazon, because that was the first thing on the slideshow menu along the bottom.

Glad the deregister/register worked and that you didn't lose your setup.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Are you ladies finding that the HDX is buggier than the earlier fire HDs?  It sure seems like people are having more issues.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wish I'd known that trick when I had to do a factory reset a couple of months ago. I'll remember it now, although I hope not to need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno...I see a few people having problems, but that's always the case.  I don't see a lot of commonality.  My Fire HDXs have been pretty good so far--the SOs on my 7 is the only problem that came to mind.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My problem wasn't the same as Ann's. It had to do with the freetime app.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know that trick. I was having an issue tonight with the TTS choice of voice. It would default to Sali, the female American voice, even if I had the male Austrian voice clicked on as the default. I got it to work last night. Then today, it went back to Sali. I rebooted/restarted the fire. Then I couldn't open the book. Then I got a white screen, so restarted the fire again. Still got Sali in this book. However, I did get the male Austrailian voice in another book. When I get time, I'll delete the book & put it back. If that doesn't work, maybe I will see if I am able to delete the Sali voice, but now, I get a little nervous that I will destroy the TTS on the book forever. Maybe I will need to ask Mayday. I'm holding off, so I can ask about this & other questions I have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Are you ladies finding that the HDX is buggier than the earlier fire HDs? It sure seems like people are having more issues.


I wouldn't say that. This was the only issue I'd had and, frankly, it's not a huge issue. If I hadn't been able to get it fixed, I don't think I would have bothered exchanging it, for example.

When I talked to Brian via MayDay he asked if I had the latest update. I told him I did but that I couldn't say whether the behavior occurred before that because I'd never tried. Except that Betsy and I were talking about it, I'd never bothered with audiobooks. Yesterday was the first day I'd even looked at that tab and I assumed that it didn't work because I didn't actually have any audiobooks; but she pointed out that, well, they would want to let you shop for them! And then I discovered that I did indeed have ONE -- a sample I'd gotten when I got my first Fire.

Anyway, it's sorted now. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wish I'd known that trick when I had to do a factory reset a couple of months ago. I'll remember it now, although I hope not to need it.


It did, as I say, take a minute or two and a couple of syncs to re-recognize it's self and who it was and who it belonged to and all. AND I did lose my email set up . . . which was only a pain because I'd forgotten one of the passwords. I'd recently had to change it to make it more secure  and I hadn't written it down. And, of course, on most devices, they just show asterisks so I had the devil's own time figuring it out! Which reminds me! I need to set up my GMail again so my calendar is right. . . I didn't do that because I got tied up with the other account. 

AND, it lost my Silk bookmarks.

So -- just be sure you've taken note of those bits of data and you should be back up and running in no time. Certainly faster than if you do a full factory reset, which, of course, removes EVERYTHING.

Oh. . . I did have to go through the little tutorial again when I restarted it after the dereg/rereg process.

Also -- to reiterate -- MayDay worked great. He was very helpful while on line with me and, as I said, offered to call me when he realized we'd need to do restarts and such. And he did right away. He was rather amazed at the number of books on my account.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LoL! Then, he would be amazed by the fact that so many people have tons of books.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When I had my HD deregistered and reregistered when it was lost for a  couple of days, the tech I worked with was quite amazed at the number of books.  I don't know all we did, but it took at least two technical types and several calls to get everything back.


----------

